# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور کیه؟

## Zahra6

مگه قرار نبود امروز ثبت نام کنکور باشه؟ مگه نباید سایت سازمان سنجش باشه؟ نکنه ثبت نام شروع شده من پیدا نمیکنم 🤔

----------


## Aytakso

گویا عصر امروز

----------


## LEA

سلام
اخبار گفت از امروز عصر

----------


## _Aramesh_

شما ها دفترچه رو دیدید؟ چیزی نیست که

----------


## Biomedical Eng

گویا هنوز عصر نشده.
امروز کلی آدم قراره تو زندان ثبت نام کنم !

----------


## mohammad_kh199

فک کنم از صبح تازه نشستن دفترچه رو بنویسن

----------


## _Aramesh_

شاید یادشون رفته کنکور رو دومرحله ای کردن

----------


## Niki - 402

بچه ها شما چجوری ثبت نام میکنین؟
میرین کافی نت یا نو خونه؟
بعد اگه خودمون بخوایم ثبت نام کنیم مدارک چی میخواد؟

----------


## Dillon

گیر چه اسکلایی افتادیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Dawn_

گفتن عصر ۸ آبان
ولی نگفتن آبان کدوم سال

----------


## Mhdmhb

ثبت نامشم اینقد بی برنامگی داره وای به حال بعدنش که میخوان دومرحله کنکورو با سرجمع ۲۰ تا نهایی بگیرن تو دوتا نوبت.به پر حاشیه ترین کنکور قرن ن تاریخ خوش آمدید

----------


## سین.الف

> بچه ها شما چجوری ثبت نام میکنین؟
> میرین کافی نت یا نو خونه؟
> بعد اگه خودمون بخوایم ثبت نام کنیم مدارک چی میخواد؟


 مدارک لازم ثبت‌نام کنکور 1402

 اطلاعات شناسنامه‌ای مورد نیاز :
• نام و نام خانوادگی
• نام پدر
• شماره شناسنامه
• سری و سریال شناسنامه
• تاریخ تولد
• شماره ملی 

 عکس اسکن شده :

• ابعاد 4×6
• حجم حداکثر 300×400 و حداقل 200×300 پیکسل
(حداکثر 70 کیلوبایت)
• فرمت عکس: jpg
• عکس بدون اثر مهر ، لکه، منگنه
• عکس اسکن شده کارت ملی و شناسنامه نباشه

مشخصات ارتباطی :

• کد پستی منزل
• تلفن ثابت منزل
• تلفن همراه برای پیامک‌ها
• آدرس دقیق محل سکونت

 کدها :

• سریال کارت اعتباری (یه پولی میدی به سایت یه کد بهت میده که میتونی باهاش ثبت‌نام کنی! همون روز باز شدن ثبت‌ناما میشه گرفتش)
• کد پیگیری سهمیه ایثارگران و رزمندگان برای کسایی که سهمیه دارن 
• کد وضعیت نظام وظیفه برای آقایون (تو خود دفترچه انواع حالات و کد‌ها رو نوشته)
• کد ۱۳ رقمی مربوط به داوطلبان غیرایرانی 
(برای اتباعی که ایرانی نیستن)

----------


## MYDR

وقت بخیر این ثبت نام هم فعال شده و دفترچه دقایقی قبل قرار گرفته ! مطالعه اش کنیم ببینیم چی گفته با این وضعیت و اوضاع.

----------


## LEA

اره دفترچه هست تو سایت
منم دارم میخونمش

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> وقت بخیر این ثبت نام هم فعال شده و دفترچه دقایقی قبل قرار گرفته ! مطالعه اش کنیم ببینیم چی گفته با این وضعیت و اوضاع.


سلام
اقا یه سوال
شما اطلاع داری که آیا میشه تو دو گروه آزمایشی متفاوت تو دوتا کنکور شرکت کرد؟ منظور اینکه مثلا کنکور دی رو ریاضی ثبت نام کنی کنکور تیر رو تجربی؟ بعد مثلا مرداد تصمیم بگیری کدومو‌ بری

----------


## LEA

> سلام
> اقا یه سوال
> شما اطلاع داری که آیا میشه تو دو گروه آزمایشی متفاوت تو دوتا کنکور شرکت کرد؟ منظور اینکه مثلا کنکور دی رو ریاضی ثبت نام کنی کنکور تیر رو تجربی؟ بعد مثلا مرداد تصمیم بگیری کدومو‌ بری


بله میشه
اما دوتاش دریه مرحله نه

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

درباره ی ترمیم معدل چیزی نوشته شده تو دفترچه؟

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

یه سوال،الان اگه امسال من ترمیم معدل کنم،آیا این ترمیم معدلم فقط برا کنکور 1402 اعتبار داره یا برا بقیع کنکورها هم اعتبار داره؟من شنیدم که هر سال که ترمیم معدل میدی،اون ترمیم معدل فقط برا همون سال ارزش داره یعنی اگ من امسال ترمیم معدل بدم و قبول نشم،سال دگ دوباره باید ترمیم معدل بدم

----------


## LEA

> یه سوال،الان اگه امسال من ترمیم معدل کنم،آیا این ترمیم معدلم فقط برا کنکور 1402 اعتبار داره یا برا بقیع کنکورها هم اعتبار داره؟من شنیدم که هر سال که ترمیم معدل میدی،اون ترمیم معدل فقط برا همون سال ارزش داره یعنی اگ من امسال ترمیم معدل بدم و قبول نشم،سال دگ دوباره باید ترمیم معدل بدم


سلام
خیر اینطور نیست
خودشون گفتن یکبار امکان هست...اگر بخواد سوخت بشه برای کسایی که بعدا هم بخوان کنکور بدن که خیلی بیهوده اس
ترمیم معدل فقط برای ورود به دانشگاه اثرداره
شما الان ترمیم کنید اگر نمرات ترمیم بالا تر از اصلی هاتون بود که خب اون بالاتر رو اثر میدن و اگر نبود نمره ای که بهتره اثر داده میشه
سعی کنید تو یه فرصتی که دارید خوب ترمیم رو انجم بدید

----------


## MYDR

> منتظر تحلیلای دقیقت هستیم
> من ک نتونستم درست بفهمم چی ب چیه:/
> همون حرفای قبلیشونه


بله همین طوره همون حرفهای قبلی بدون هیچ تغییری ! مورد خاصی برای دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم وجود داشته باشه دیده نمیشه ! یه سری مورد هم دیده میشه مثلا اگر دانش جو هستی لازم نیست همین الان انصراف بزنی و کنکور بده اگر قبول شدید انصراف بزن و یه سری از این دست موارد، ما بقیش همون های هست که راجبشون حرف زده بودیم و هیج جیز جدیدی دیده نمیشه در این !  میمونه این بخش نامه ترمیم که ببینیم چه طوری میخواد بشه ! الان سنجش قرص شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خورده راه به راه توی دفترچه میگه ببنید من نوکرتم و همه چیزی که گفتی همون رو رعایت کردم و بارها به داوطلب ها دیکته کردم ! توی مصوبه شورا این موضوعات ترمیمم و سابقه رو به عهده اموزش و پرورش گذاشته بودند حالا این آموزش و پرورش هنوز غلطی نکرده و باعث سردرگمی شده.

----------


## MYDR

> سلام
> اقا یه سوال
> شما اطلاع داری که آیا میشه تو دو گروه آزمایشی متفاوت تو دوتا کنکور شرکت کرد؟ منظور اینکه مثلا کنکور دی رو ریاضی ثبت نام کنی کنکور تیر رو تجربی؟ بعد مثلا مرداد تصمیم بگیری کدومو‌ بری


سلام.
اطلاعی در این خصوص ندارم ولی این طوری فکر میکنم باشه :
صفحه 4 دفترچه نوشته : كساني كه دو مدرك ديپلم دارند بايد ديپلم مطابق با گروه آزمايشي كه امتحان مي دهند را اعلام نمايند.
یعنی اون سوابقی که میخواد اعلام بشه بر مبنای انتخاب نهایی هست که میخواهی انجام بدی و اگر سوابق مخلوط امکان پذیر بود این جا نمی اومد چنین حرفی بزنه که هر کسی چندتا دیپلم داره باید با یه مورد خاصش رو تععین کنه !
با دو دیپلم دو رشته مختلف : ریاضی و تجربی : شرکت کنی اون دیپلمی که انتخاب کردی برات سابقه تحصیلی حساب میکنند و اگر در اون دپیلم درس های که باید داشته باشی رو نداشته باشی مثلا زیست جز سابقه ات نباشه از سابقه اش برخوردار نمیشی. 
دو مرحله کنکور رو میدی و میگی من دیپلم ریاضی - تجربی دارم !  حا  دی رو ریاضی ثبت نام کنی کنکور تیر رو تجربی میگن کدوم دیپلم رو حالا روشون اعمال کنیم؟ مثلا میگی تجربی ! اون موقع در اون کنکوری که اون دیپلم نقش نداره اثر نمره اش رو از دست میدی ! مثلا میگی دیپلم تجربی منو اعمال کنید دیگه اثر اون برای کنکور دی کم میشه چون توی رشته ریاضی زیست نیست که اثر بزاره ! یه جورای نافرم هست انگار چیزی که میخواهی.  حالا برای اطمینان بازم توی خود سایت سنجش ازشون سوال کن مورد جالبی هست !  ( ولی فکر نکنم بشه با این روش از خله ای برای افزایش نمره استفاده کرد ).

----------


## skvskv

> سلام.
> اطلاعی در این خصوص ندارم ولی این طوری فکر میکنم باشه :
> صفحه 4 دفترچه نوشته : كساني كه دو مدرك ديپلم دارند بايد ديپلم مطابق با گروه آزمايشي كه امتحان مي دهند را اعلام نمايند.
> یعنی اون سوابقی که میخواد اعلام بشه بر مبنای انتخاب نهایی هست که میخواهی انجام بدی و اگر سوابق مخلوط امکان پذیر بود این جا نمی اومد چنین حرفی بزنه که هر کسی چندتا دیپلم داره باید با یه مورد خاصش رو تععین کنه !
> با دو دیپلم دو رشته مختلف : ریاضی و تجربی : شرکت کنی اون دیپلمی که انتخاب کردی برات سابقه تحصیلی حساب میکنند و اگر در اون دپیلم درس های که باید داشته باشی رو نداشته باشی مثلا زیست جز سابقه ات نباشه از سابقه اش برخوردار نمیشی. 
> دو مرحله کنکور رو میدی و میگی من دیپلم ریاضی - تجربی دارم !  حا  دی رو ریاضی ثبت نام کنی کنکور تیر رو تجربی میگن کدوم دیپلم رو حالا روشون اعمال کنیم؟ مثلا میگی تجربی ! اون موقع در اون کنکوری که اون دیپلم نقش نداره اثر نمره اش رو از دست میدی ! مثلا میگی دیپلم تجربی منو اعمال کنید دیگه اثر اون برای کنکور دی کم میشه چون توی رشته ریاضی زیست نیست که اثر بزاره ! یه جورای نافرم هست انگار چیزی که میخواهی.  حالا برای اطمینان بازم توی خود سایت سنجش ازشون سوال کن مورد جالبی هست !  ( ولی فکر نکنم بشه با این روش از خله ای برای افزایش نمره استفاده کرد ).


سلام وقتتون بخیر خسته نباشید 
ببخشید من فارغ التحصیل خرداد1400 تجربی ام و امسال شهریور رفتم ترمیم(همه دروس ب غیر سلامت بهداشت و هویت اجتماعی) بعدش ی معدل دادن بهم ی کارنامه ... من الان حساب میکنم با ضرایب جدید سازمان سنجش میبینم بیشتر از اونی میشه ک تو کارنامه نوشتن!!! این ی مشکل مشکل دوم این هستش ک من الا تو ثبتنام معدل کتبی شهریور1401(ک فلا نمرات دو تا درس رو ترمیم نزدم) بنویسم یا همون خرداد 1400؟
ممنون میشم بگین مرسی ازتون

----------


## سین.الف

سلام، خوبید؟
ببخشید من دوازدهمم و توی ثبت‌نام ازم تاریخ اخذ دیپلم می‌خواد، من دیپلم نگرفتم که تاریخ اخذش رو بدونم؛ چی باید بزنم؟

----------


## MYDR

> سلام وقتتون بخیر خسته نباشید 
> ببخشید من فارغ التحصیل خرداد1400 تجربی ام و امسال شهریور رفتم ترمیم(همه دروس ب غیر سلامت بهداشت و هویت اجتماعی) بعدش ی معدل دادن بهم ی کارنامه ... من الان حساب میکنم با ضرایب جدید سازمان سنجش میبینم بیشتر از اونی میشه ک تو کارنامه نوشتن!!! این ی مشکل مشکل دوم این هستش ک من الا تو ثبتنام معدل کتبی شهریور1401(ک فلا نمرات دو تا درس رو ترمیم نزدم) بنویسم یا همون خرداد 1400؟
> ممنون میشم بگین مرسی ازتون



سلام اینکه میگید از درصدهای سازمان سنجش بیشتر میشه رو یکم متوجه نشدم که چه مرود نمره ای رو با چه مورد ضریبی دارید حساب و کتاب میکنید ! به احتمال زیاد داری اشتباه محاسبه میکنید !
تا جای که من میدونم یک دیپلم موقت یا سند دیپلم نهایی در دست دارید نمره دیپلم شما در اون درج شده ! اون نمره کل و نهایی رو داره !  اینکه یه سری از دروس رو ترمیم میکنید و یه سری رو مثل همین حالتی که گفتید ترمیم نمی کنید نمیشه بهش معدل دیپلم گفت !!!  دیپلم شما روی سندی اولیه که به صورت کامل به شما داده شده حتی با ترمیم معدل هم ست نمیخوره فقط همون نمرات ترمیمی به سامانه ای که بین سازمان اموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش هست به صورت اتومات ارسال میشه که برای هر درس به صورت تک به تک بر اساس ضریبی که داره سابقه بخش عمومی و تخصصیت پر میشه !

----------


## skvskv

> سلام اینکه میگید از درصدهای سازمان سنجش بیشتر میشه رو یکم متوجه نشدم که چه مرود نمره ای رو با چه مورد ضریبی دارید حساب و کتاب میکنید ! به احتمال زیاد داری اشتباه محاسبه میکنید !
> تا جای که من میدونم یک دیپلم موقت یا سند دیپلم نهایی در دست دارید نمره دیپلم شما در اون درج شده ! اون نمره کل و نهایی رو داره !  اینکه یه سری از دروس رو ترمیم میکنید و یه سری رو مثل همین حالتی که گفتید ترمیم نمی کنید نمیشه بهش معدل دیپلم گفت !!!  دیپلم شما روی سندی اولیه که به صورت کامل به شما داده شده حتی با ترمیم معدل هم ست نمیخوره فقط همون نمرات ترمیمی به سامانه ای که بین سازمان اموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش هست به صورت اتومات ارسال میشه که برای هر درس به صورت تک به تک بر اساس ضریبی که داره سابقه بخش عمومی و تخصصیت پر میشه !


پس من الان هنگام ثبتنام معدل دیپلم ک خرداد 1400 برای اولین بار دادن بهم رو بزنم؟؟؟؟ معدلی ک تو ترمیم بهم دادن رو من ثبت نکنم؟ خودشون میزنن اونو؟

----------

